# Lawn tractor plow sale



## zuidema1

I just thought I'd pass along that you can now buy a universal fit 48" snow plow on buymtdonline dot com for $173. Shipping is another $20. I got a snow plow delivered to my house for $193! This is the same universal fit plow that Sears sells for $369.

I installed it on my Craftsman tractor this past weekend, and I just used it for the first time today. It was really a lot more fun than I thought it would be. Unfortunately, I only had 3" inches of snow to plow.


----------



## zuidema1

*Picture*

Here's a picture of the plow and mount.


----------



## grasskeepers

that looks like the plow i put on my ztrn, different mounts but it works good


----------

